

Automatic bookmark/link organization based on keywords/tags? - pitsocial

Some people hoard newspapers, others hoard garbage... I hoard bookmarks. Bookmarks about anything &#38; everything that interests me in my world such as but not limited to Tech, Economics, Webdesign Tips, SEO, Start-up Help, Meme's, &#38; whatever else under the sun that I enjoy &#38; for 2 years now it has been easily my #1 side-goal to get my entire (probably 83% useless shit) library under one clean cut operating folder without having to go through one by one down the bottomless list of url's I have saved. Chrome manager is good, session buddy helps, but simply put, I am lazy &#38; wish for some robot to do it for me. Does anyone know of any "smart" bookmarking apps for chrome or 3rd party ie mindmeister, pearltrees, stumbleupon, for organizing mass amounts of bookmarks based upon their relevance &#38; article or site headlines/text/topics? Any input would be greatly appreciated...
======
vitovito
It's not an old problem, see this paper, Automatically Organizing Bookmarks
Per Contents, from 1996:

[http://iw3c2.cs.ust.hk/WWW5/www5conf.inria.fr/fich_html/pape...](http://iw3c2.cs.ust.hk/WWW5/www5conf.inria.fr/fich_html/papers/P37/Overview.html)

Could implement what they designed as an extension...

